# AGS vs. ADGA Shows



## Idahodreamer (Sep 19, 2009)

We don't have any AGS shows here, just ADGA. 
But I am curious how the two registries differ in showing (when it comes to setting up the show, the participants, the requirements, the judging, ect.) 
Has anyone attended both a AGS and ADGA National Show? Which was better?
Also if you have shown in either of these, please specify the breed you showed . . . .
thankyou!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Found this link.. it may help with your question.... :thumb:

http://www.thegoatspot.net/phpbb/viewto ... 47&t=24037


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

All my Nigerian Dwarfs are registered with AGS and some with ADGA. I find ADGA much more expensive and a bit harder to deal with on some phone calls.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

shows are the same the score card is a bit different but not majorly. 

ADGA you have to show in all white - AGS you can have black pants.


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

Only at ADGA nationals you have to wear all white.  Otherwise tan or black are fine. Some people even show in their jeans. lol

All my goats are ADGA registered, but not many are AGS registered anymore since they can't get their act together with getting stuff back in a timely order. Also, there are no ags shows around here anymore. AGS doesn't have an online database available with goats registered names, appraisal scores and milk records available to all like ADGA.

ADGA can be rude on the phone, but what are you going to do? At least they have a million more things than the AGS.

But anyways, the shows are similar but ADGA shows will have all breeds so they run longer. ADGA shows tend to cost less as well. ADGA also has an UTD list of available shows on their website, where the AGS your lucky to see 2 shows on the website.


----------

